# Short term courses in Finance



## satyam.rolee (Dec 13, 2009)

I have just got my PR for Australia and need your help in searching a job there  I have an experience of 3 years in Market Research but now i want to shift to Finance domain (have done my MBA in Finance & Marketing). Could you please suggest some short term courses in Finance which will help me getting a job in OZ? Could you please also help me in understanding the Finance job market of OZ, the pay-scale , work-load, openings n all? Any small information is highly appreciated.

Rolee


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A lot of the finance industry is regulated or supposed to be for just like the rest of the planet we've had our fair share of financial industry dramas.
So your study to date, it's assessment by Australian organisations and the current employment market will likely determine what opportunities may be open to you.

There are various courses, some shorter and others longer but do some googling of financial web sutes and even our more general ones have a section on finance - http://news.ninemsn.com.au/business-news.aspx and then the Australian Financial Review is a major publication and I think like most they will have a web site to get info and ideas from.

Then there are all the bank sites that have some good info, Superannuation finds, merchant banks like Perpetual and other Investment Bankers all being areas I'd look at as well as www.ato.gov.au but perhaps your first focus ought to be get a job and then add study for what direction you want to head in.


----------

